# Friday Pics



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, figured I'd get this weekly thread started since it is Friday!! 

Finally finishing up my parents guest bathroom:























Next bathroom is upstairs guest:























Cool pic of my nephew fishing until I finally dragged him away from the lake  









Last trip to the houseboat. Nephews again 









Been a great week!!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Wifey looking beautiful as always. Spontaneous dinner dates are awesome 









Brand new great niece and my sassy wife training her from a very early age!!









Another project. This one really made the wife happy.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Going through toys yesterday getting ready to start shooting when it cools off one is 45 acp the other 38 super


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Last years pic, going next weekend to plant oat fields and pull cards. Hopefully We get some pics of this guy. Haven't seen him since July.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Here I am hooked up with a Lake Fayette bass with a beautiful sunrise in the background.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm covered up.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

My new grand-baby born on Monday


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Storm clouds, sunsets, grandkids, and hummers.....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

First pic " Getting Ready for Winter"
Second pic " Home Sweet Home "


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My hauler is nearing completion. It's got a headache rack to be welded on and then it's going out for paint. After that, it's mounted on the truck and hooked to the front of my RV. I ended up with a 12' by 8' bed (3 regular truck beds), and 4 nice boxes. No more white knuckles with the RV in the wind and red lights. Harbor Freight had a big 12K winch on sale last week that's coming for it too. 

The pic of the girls was during the weather delay at the TAMU game last week. After 2 hours, they were bored. 

The last one is the manifold going in Zach's Viper truck for the Texas Mile. I think his 158 MPH standing mile Viper Truck record will be updated if we get good weather.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

A few Disney pics from last year since we are going again next weekend!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

agonzales1981 said:


> A few Disney pics from last year since we are going again next weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever picked up one of those Disney books and followed the schedule?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

A big BBQ pit my dad and me have been working on, finally were able to finish last week. Was a little work but it turned out sweet.

Seasoning it.









Done with the build.









Sunrise over Copano bay in Rockport last Saturday.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

My 4 year old and his first snook!!!









Also finished one up recently for a client!!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

My Little one,first day of school..

Wife and I on our Anniversary in Prague.

My Czhech DDR German Shepherd turned 2 today.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1 and 2. Storms and rainbows out of POC last weekend

3. Walsh boat landing lake austin last night on the thursday night social ride. Amazing how dark it can be in town


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

On my way in to work this morning. Would be a better picture if you couldn't see all the dirt on the windshield! Lol.

Me and my cousin-twin 

Some randoms...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Willy you're a pretty handy guy around remodeling and building...are you sure you didn't choose the wrong profession? 

Nice work.

Great pictures as always Shaky...you just keep getting better.

Mont...Viper truck??

TH


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Trouthunter said:


> Mont...Viper truck??


V10 engine in a Dodge truck. Count the runners in the pic. It's got an extra set. This is the run he set the record on. It's the world's fastest in the standing mile.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Very cool Mont.

TH


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

#1: Guess these aren't made in Merica! Sounds like a fortune cookie?

#2 : The world's smallest rain cloud, raining on me


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Willy you're a pretty handy guy around remodeling and building...are you sure you didn't choose the wrong profession?
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> TH


Haha, while I do enjoy construction a lot, I know my wife would kill me if after 11 years of school and specialized training to become a physician I decided to change professions! I think other than volunteer work my construction days are about over.

My parents' remodel is my biggest project yet. It is going to be 2 full guest baths, 1 half bath, 1 pool bath, a master bath, master bedroom, kitchen update, garage makeover, new trim throughout the house, new doors, new lighting, an outdoor kitchen and 1000 square feet of replacement decking. I'm overseeing 1500 square feet of new flooring and all new wall texturing and painting that we contracted out.

I have until October 1st when I start seeing patients in my clinic to finish it all. But, texture is going to be finished be early part of next week, painters are coming be the end of next week, and then I have to finish up all the detail work over the last two weeks of September. I think it is a doable timeline.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

1 found these on my phone of the wife and daughter....made me laugh
2 Our Fat cat HOBBS...I guess the light was bothering his nap
3 KIDDOS.... they grow so fast...


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Bought a my first boat last weekend!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My first mountain bike race. 2nd place! Time to train even harder!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

A friend had a bunch of breakfast and ring sausage made from his feral hog exploits. The "Matt Man" eats well at breakfast.

And some flounder we gigged a couple of weeks ago. Those with holes in the middle belong to TG2.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

teamgafftop1 said:


> And some flounder we gigged a couple of weeks ago. Those with holes in the middle belong to TG2.


haha, my nephews have the same problem. Even walking they can't seem to find the head on those flat fish!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Big Willy said:


> haha, my nephews have the same problem. Even walking they can't seem to find the head on those flat fish!


I asked her if she has her gig "in the water" or "above the water"? She said that it was "above the water". Then it all made sense.


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

How I Roll...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Trouthunter said:


> Very cool Mont.
> 
> TH


Land Speed Racing is a different animal. We run one truck at a time and it's strictly against the timers/clocks. They trap the speed at 1/2 mile and again at 1 mile. We both run the 1/4 mile at 105ish and it takes a long ways to get that other 50 mph. Zach's been 178 in the cars, but I don't care to go that fast. 150 MPH would be a good run for me on that particular track. It's not smooth and it has a huge dip right about where you shift from 1rst to 2nd. It will be fun to be back out there again next month. First runs start at 8AM on October 24th. The pic is Zach at half track in his truck. That's right about where he hits the NOX button.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Gps auto steer makes straight rows


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Late Lunch Today*

Used Crawfeech stock for an extra kick. Shrimp, Cheeken n some sweet Turkey Sausage.

Turkey Sausage n Sweet Peppers in a Marsala Sauce

Spotted Sea Trout ( Specs ) Supreme.

Pineapple Chipotle Halfshell , Roasted Hatch n Red Pepper Tropical Salad with grilled Pineapple for Desert.. If you have not grilled pineapple, you in for a treat. Great caramelization

Crawfeech n Shrimp Pasta ( Healthy Way- No Creams )

Zucchini Parmigiana

Smiling Feech Cakes

A Throwback to NYC 3 months after 9 -11 . My Daughter with the centerpiece from one of the Trade Centers lobby int he background.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Hero FC*

Best of the Best III !!!

The dealer principal and his partner that own the dealership I work for are big time into MMA fighting; they promote these fights every 2 or 3 months here in the valley. They offer $50,000 contracts to the winners, fighters come from around the state to fight for the $50k purse.

I have tickets if anyone here in the valley wants to come test drive/buy a car from me...lol, I will give u tickets. I am @ Charlie Clark Select Pre-Owned off International Blvd. and the expressway, in Brownsville

The fight is tonight right down the street from my store, so I gotta sell 4 cars to get out early and attend the fights!!!


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Waterfowl season is just around the corner..........Can't wait.


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Just picked these up from the taxidermist.*

Killed the cinnamon in 2012, the blue-wing in 2013, and the green wing this past January. All were killed over the same pond in Duval County.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Not exactly a 'picture' but......*

this kind of thing just makes my day...Just opened today's mail and found this note...

Thanks, Jim (GalvBay) for hooking me up on this little gal's problem...(and tell her Daddy I want some nice oysters when the weather cools off a little...):biggrin:

Luv a chance to pay it forward a little.....:doowapsta


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^U da man Jim! God's blessings are upon you


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Got a great deal on a new truck today!!!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Built a bow blind out of a price of hdpe pipe. 5' inside dia.















Wife with a nice red 








My dog Bo enjoying the boat ride


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

The weather was right so i got my son out for his first offshore trip. We wore the kids out with Bonita.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> The weather was right so i got my son out for his first offshore trip. We wore the kids out with Bonita.


Picture of the day right there...Look at the smile on that little dudes face!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

rainy day on the trinity river with allyse..managed one gar out of over 10 runs on cut carp..


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Old one of me, my sis and dad at Crystal Beach.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Back in the 70s and 80s I used to chase the ducks pretty hard

From a small marsh on the side of Powderhorn Lake on my Mom's/grandparent's ranch


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Step son Chelsea Denofa getting it at Texas Motor Speedway today. He made top 32. Racing start again shortly.

Formula Drift

Whatch live.

http://www.formulad.com/live/










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is way cool PC!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That is way cool PC!


Pretty cool indeed. Getting ready for practice runs. They go through some tires.

#BC Racing

http://www.formulad.com/live/










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is a promo video he made. he does all the editing himself. pretty cool stuff. Say HOWDY and get ROWDY!!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

What is the object of this event?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

To win... it's subjective though. Meaning it's judged. Solo runs are judged by entry speed, drift angle, hitting the clipping points and style. 

Tandom runs are judged the same but added is how close you stay to opponent if following or how much separation if leading

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

rsparker67 said:


> Built a bow blind out of a price of hdpe pipe. 5' inside dia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice abs!!!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

**** Chaser said:


> To win... it's subjective though. Meaning it's judged. Solo runs are judged by entry speed, drift angle, hitting the clipping points and style.
> 
> Tandom runs are judged the same but added is how close you stay to opponent if following or how much separation if leading
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


he just KILLED it.......WOW


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

He is good. But it's just us and himself getting sponsors and money. He is always up against multi million dollar teams. 

He may not win but fans love him. He is running now with blown head gasket. Just dumped a ton of oil in motor and go. No time for rebuild. 

Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

hope they get the car fixed... on to the sweet 16


----------



## POC CAT (Aug 15, 2014)

*My Aussie*

.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

POC CAT said:


> .


Good looking dog!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

**** Chaser said:


> hope they get the car fixed... on to the sweet 16


Wow impressive! Guy has some serious skills


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Engine blown. Not looking good. May not make the sweet 16 runs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

School of infantry camp penddleton California









Sent from fishing-guru's android


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

POC CAT said:


> .


Someone needs a bath.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Jamie said:


> Back in the 70s and 80s I used to chase the ducks pretty hard
> 
> From a small marsh on the side of Powderhorn Lake on my Mom's/grandparent's ranch
> 
> View attachment 1676130


I liked that pic so much, I tried to help it some....not sure if I did anything to improve it or not. Just lost too much from the web image


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

wow! That's incredible!


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Hard to make a bunch of salt marsh ducks and soaking wet hunters look good

But thanks for trying


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

I need to scan all my old photos....I have a bunch from back then

We were pretty good on the ducks until duck numbers tanked

Then we switched to snow geese during their Calhoun county heyday and really worked them over in the 90's and early 2000's

Then ecallers hit and rice production dwindled in that area and we switched to south Texas bucks and doves


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

**** Chaser said:


> Engine blown. Not looking good. May not make the sweet 16 runs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


It was definitely blown....holy smokes


----------

